# AVA of Norway



## Elvis1977 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi all,

Anyone have any experience of the new Ava of Norway Master P80 pressure washer/car cleaning officer available to us?

How does it compare to your previous pressure washers?

My concern is the longevity of the brand in the UK, as I understand it they are very new and if any warranty concerns arise in the next few years, how will the service compare?

Also, is anyone aware whether the aforementioned machine is capable of sucking water rather than being supplied from the mains?

Many thanks,
Elvis


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You may be better with a known brand, if you pay postage you may have to sell your house...

Spares and service may be an issue, so for me Karcher Nilfisk of even Bosch.

John Tht.


----------



## Elvis1977 (Apr 10, 2021)

You make a very good point John.

I have two other options open to me in my mind, I will only be using the pressure washer for cleaning cars as I’m lucky enough to have a professional grade petrol pressure washer for the more arduous tasks, however, that is far too powerful, time consuming and expensive (fuel) to use for washing the cars.

1. Buy a Karcher K4 from either Argos or Curry’s and take out there breakdown cover which will give me ‘hassle free’ pressure washing for 4+ years. Any issues with the machine then take straight back to store. I have very good experience with Argos who will typically just provide a replacement on the spot. I can then buy an adaptor for the machine to use my own gun/hose.

2. I’ve been offered a brand new Kranzle 2160 tst from a Kranzle approved dealer/service centre for £950. 2 years warranty but will require yearly servicing/ maintenance and after the 2 years you are on your own. This machine is nearly 5 times more expensive than the Karcher but it provides better build quality, a hose reel and considerable more power 11 lpm compared to 7lpm.


Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Elvis, we have a Kranzle group buy in her plus discount code if that helps.

People buy big machines when this is car detailing not concrete washing, Kranzle suppliers have pages on Insta as well.

I am not saying the review if the AVA are not good but they all had Swedish names, every brand deserves a chance they may have excellent UK based service options.

Good luck in your decision making if it is for business use a bigger machine nay be more reliable plus they do say buy the best you can afford, to help with longevity or even reliability.

As you say, you can buy a lifetime of K2 cheaper, my K2 lasted 10 years, so you would be 140 by the time the guarantee ran out...lol

Good luck Elvis...rock on..


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

If you're looking for warranty I'd go with AVA.

Yes, they're new so a bit of an unknown but anyone who puts it out into the public domain that they're looking at up to 20 years warranty has got to be worth a look.

And it's coming from Norway not the Far East :thumb:.

The K4 is a 130 bar, 430 litres/hour machine with an 1800W water cooled induction motor and is about £200

For the same money you could have a GO P55 limited edition (which is £349 without the DW discount :doublesho) and gives 140 bar, 450 litres/hour and a 2000W motor along with an 8m steel reinforced hose and a few other goodies I think. So more pressure, more flow and a bigger motor.

For that money it's a no brainer for me.

It'll be interesting to see what Mat makes of the one he's got on test.

As for the Kranzle that's in a whole different league with a whole different price . And, sadly, I've been put off them for life after this thread: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423832

How does it stack up against the AVA Master P80 (which is the one I'm looking at)?

The AVA has 160 bar, 600 litres/hour and a 2800W motor

The Kranzle has 160 bar (max), 630 litres/hour and a 3200W motor but is over twice the price with our discount.

Good Luck whatever you go for.

Andy.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

There's a DW discount with AVA too I believe.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

My understanding is that AVA of Norway is a new company. Any warranty would be tied to that company. If they have an exit strategy in say 5 years and they sell to say, Karcher, then I'm not sure any warranty would be tranferrable.
They say for the warranty you need to carry out servicing in accordance with their schedule - has anyone actually seen any videos of the service work required and what needs replacing? I looked on their website but couldn't spot anything relating to this.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> My understanding is that AVA of Norway is a new company. Any warranty would be tied to that company. If they have an exit strategy in say 5 years and they sell to say, Karcher, then I'm not sure any warranty would be tranferrable.
> 
> They say for the warranty you need to carry out servicing in accordance with their schedule - has anyone actually seen any videos of the service work required and what needs replacing? I looked on their website but couldn't spot anything relating to this.


There are such videos of the procedures, under the support section.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

I am in the market for a new washer. My Karcher K2 is 12 years old and a bit tired.

I was going to spend £199 on Karcher K5 Compact, maybe less if I time it right.

I looked at Kranzle, but would rather buy a Karcher K5 at under half the money and buy a second one if it fails outside of the 4 year warranty (3+1 if purchased from official dealer). 

But the Ava Master P60 has me hooked and I will order as soon as thier UK stock lands (tomorrow I think).

For £100 more than I was going to spend I get a superior 4 valve metal pump machine, superior hose on a reel, a gun with a swiveling hose, a gun which can be short or long, 2 x foam lances, a dedicated 40 degree nozel, underbody lance and so on.

Realistic worst case Ava drop out of UK market and I have pay shipping on service parts in 5 years. Given their presence in Norway and Germany I don't see them disappearing, but even if they do I have a hunch the machine will outlast the Karcher. And all the attachments and lances have the Karcher fitting. So if I am proven wrong and have to revert, not a total loss.

I am cautious by nature, but I am sold on this. The machines look great and just the upgrade I was looking for.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Elvis1977 said:


> Also, is anyone aware whether the aforementioned machine is capable of sucking water rather than being supplied from the mains?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Elvis


Ava sell a self priming supply hose with check valve and filter, for this purpose I think.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SunsetM2C (Mar 14, 2021)

I mentioned AVA a couple of weeks ago and they were quick to reply to emails on a few questions I had. I haven't replaced my pressure washer yet as I was waiting for these to come back in to stock. I think I'm going to give the P80 a shot. In the interview they suggested 1 in 2 pressure washers in Norway are now an AVA. In my experience you don't get that kind of market dominance without having a good product in the first place


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

These are 2100psi plus 500lph so similar to the K7 so the P60 is £299 a test in utube to compare K7 with AVA.

John Tht


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone know what the fitment is, ie if I want to use my existing snow foam or attachments eg from Karcher will they fit (looks like a karcher standard fitment)

Edit... looks like it's yes 




Now that's clever !


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes Karcher fitting plus the AVA are backwards compatible so Karcher aspects will fit.

I ask about service in the UK will try to post the reply..

John Tht.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=966949370718250&id=418735348872991


----------



## AVAofNorway (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi everyone. Just a heads up that AVA is running massive discounts for our Give AVA a Go campaign. That's from the 1st of June to the 14th. It's aimed at attracting new customers to take a chance on AVA as opposed to brands they are more familiar with. And the best part is you can get discounts like up to 57% on the GO P55 Limited Edition.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AVA-Pressure-P55-accessories-Ultra-portable/dp/B09327Y37X









AVA UK Store: https://avastore.co.uk/product/ava-...MIpMOfk52R-AIVyMLVCh31UQQCEAAYASAAEgL8RvD_BwE


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bought an Evolution P80 on the last offer and my only regret is I’ve not bought one before.


----------



## MoChara (8 mo ago)

Plenty of Ava models are on offer at CleanStore, just got the email from them today.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

I've bought a P55 Limited Edition. I'll let you know what I think soon.

I was torn between this and a P60 machine. However, whilst the P60 was a better machine, the difference in bar is small (only 5) and the deciding factor for me was I have no storage room in my garage and for winter to avoid pump damage the machine would have to come in the house. The P60 etc were just too large to accomodate. I also have to say the Ltd edition package contained some useful accessories I wouldn't have got in the P60 XL such as the window mop and underbody lance plus a range of fixed width nozzles.The vario nozzle is great, but I'm always afraid of putting too much pressure onto a car and bringing paint off with the narrow nozzle. Easier to avoid where the nozzles are fixed.

So have to see how this fares but with a patio cleaner and 12m lance added, it still came out £72 cheaper than the P60 with the lance and although the guarantee is less at 10 yrs, the basic machine is £224 to replace assuming no offers, so no where near as bad as the p60 and hopefully with the service kits, it will outlast the warranty.

Just my intial thoughts. Lets hope I made a good choice.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Also purchased the P55 go limited edition, and it comes with just about every option possible.

Had a hard time fitting the securing pin in the extendable lance, but otherwise all seems really good quality. I like that they support the 'right to repair' and extend the warranty another 5 years if you use their service kit after the first 5.

Have only had a quick play to make sure all was working, but the patio has never looked cleaner! Very happy with it so far, just waiting for a car chem delivery to try it out on the car


----------



## Bongo (7 mo ago)

Hello all. I purchased an ava p60 evolution that arrived yesterday . First issue is I could not find the the part that you fix to the machine for the hose reel to sit on and low and behold it's at the bottom of the polystyrene packing out of sight. I had trouble fitting the pin into the lance as have never seen this before and had to hit it with a small hammer and to fix the snow foam lance to the bottle was almost impossible . Having said all this and managing to overcome all this the machine is fantastic and well worth the £249 the machine is currently on sale for from ava. I think some of my issues are down to myself and always using a karcher and not keen on change and things being different. I read about the fact that it needs to be inside during colder months and I only have a small plastic storage container which will hopefully do the trick.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Some great prices at the moment on the AVA machines if your wanting the base unit.









Ava of Norway Pressure Washers Cheap & Sales - Waxed Perfection


The new experience - made to lastAVA of Norway are passionate about our products and want them to last for as long as possible.Less throwaway, and more




www.waxedperfection.co.uk


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

I used my P55 Go Limited Edition for the 1st time today.

I have to say this thing exudes quality:

1. The pressure hoses feels like one you'd normally find at a garage car wash not your typical home pressure washer quality.

2. The machine in operations purrs depite only being a 3 cylinder (on high pressure), it sounds a little rougher on wider nozzles but that's probably because the back pressure is changed. It sounds a cut above Karcher / Niflisk though).

3. The stop start is fast and precise and sounds gentle unlike some Nilfisk and Karcher where it's loud, abrupt and rough and sends pulses along the cable

4. The pressure feels good and again feels like a good commercial garage machine

The only issue I've had is a bought the telescopic lance a well so I could clean my roof and there's a part missing. However, this could happen to anyone. They have arranged a replacement so good customer service.

I will be testing it on a range of tasks as I have a wide range of things to do:

1. Clean Car (done but obviously will repeat)

2. Clean 2 Roofs

3. Clean Gutters

4. Clean Car Port Roof + Beams underneath

5. Clean Drive and patio

6. Clean Wall

I also have to add I can't believe how light the machine is. It's like picking up a feather. I wouldn't have complained at twice the weight!

So far I've used the vario nozzle in pistol mode, the snow foam gun and the standard lance + underbody lance.

If I had to raise any critisisms at all it would be I'm not keen on the hose adapter being perspex as these can suffer considerable pressure from the hose and perspex tends to be brittle. I understand why it's been made that way - so you can see inside for any blockages but I kind of wish it was a tough plastic or metal with a window rather than being persepex thoughout. My second one would be the handle feels as if it could be broken when you push the hoze underneath if it's not coiled tightly enough. Answer is smaller coils but maybe a bit more strength in this area wouldn't hurt. A possible third is the underbody lance looks galvanised. I would have prefered to see 316 stainless especially as the Go is targetted at the boat world as well as home world. Salt water and steel don't mix. However, I understand 316 is about 4 times the price of mild steel and so would raise the cost.

The reason I bought this over the P60 which was my number 1 choice was the weight and size when it comes to storing it indoors during winter. I was hoping the smaller machine wouldn't disappoint and so far it has exceeeded my expectations.

I just hope us early adopters might be rewatded with the same kind of sale discount such as what we have received currently when we come to replace the machine down the line or after the warranty expires. I personally wouldn't have been able to afford it at full price but at £149.99 with all this kit, (+ telecopic lance as an extra purchase), I have to say it's the best item I've bought (at least after 1 use).

I think the CEO of AVA has had the same idea and expectations of myself when it comes to a pressure washer. For too long, the mid range home / semi professional models have suffered from poor quality and short lifespans despite high prices. My last pressure washer a Nilfisk 135.2 lasted around 6 tears which might be good had it not only been used around 4 times a year. So around 24 uses and a £180 machine was trashed. Not what you'd expect from a £180 machine. I'd have expected to be able to use it every week for 1/2 the year plus a few cleaning jobs and still have it working 5 or 6 years laters.

I swore after that I'd never buy another pressure washer because they simple wern't worth it. However, I'm hoping AVA and the CEO's ideas of quality aligning with mine, will change all of that. I spent the money, just go to hope it was worth it. Lookign good so far though.

Photo below of it next to an extension reel for size comparison:


----------



## Bongo (7 mo ago)

@Alsone. When I received mine yesterday I also thought I had a part missing but it was underneath the bottom polysterene . Worth checking just in case.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Bongo said:


> @Alsone. When I received mine yesterday I also thought I had a part missing but it was underneath the bottom polysterene . Worth checking just in case.


Thanks Bongo I checked. It's missing. No packing in the telescopic lance box and it's supposed to be in the bag of accessories. There's a new lance on it's way (they haven't got a supply of many spares in the UK so sent a new lance). Hopefully it should be with me today.

Their service has been excellent up to now. I ordered the machine package and it was with me 8am the following morning. Customer services have been excellent - toll free. Only drawbakc to customer service is the company only opens 8am-2pm each day. I guess they have a good work / life balance. Got to find some time to get your own jet washing done.


----------



## Bongo (7 mo ago)

That's great customer service and the machines seem to tick all the boxes and time will tell on the longevity of the product and as I said on a previous post all or issues were down to myself and my incompetence.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Alsone said:


> Thanks Bongo I checked. It's missing. No packing in the telescopic lance box and it's supposed to be in the bag of accessories. There's a new lance on it's way (they haven't got a supply of many spares in the UK so sent a new lance). Hopefully it should be with me today.
> 
> Their service has been excellent up to now. I ordered the machine package and it was with me 8am the following morning. Customer services have been excellent - toll free. Only drawbakc to customer service is the company only opens 8am-2pm each day. I guess they have a good work / life balance. Got to find some time to get your own jet washing done.


Which bit was missing? Mine was all in a single box, and the pin was in the plastic bag attached to the telescopic lance. I still haven't managed to get the pin all the way in, but it certainly ain't coming out in a hurry! I did have to file the connector a little because there were a couple of stray bits of plastic from the moulding that were stopping the pin going through easily, but it's just a very snug fit I think and I didn't want to change that so I've left it a little proud for now.

From the looks of it, after 5 years you just need to buy the service kit and use that, then you can claim a further 5 years' warranty. That's a pretty good deal


----------



## Bongo (7 mo ago)

I also had issues with them u pins and had to hit it with a small hammer to get it in.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Bongo said:


> I also had issues with them u pins and had to hit it with a small hammer to get it in.


Hammer (well, mallet) got it so far but not quite snug. It looks as though the pin is flexed outward slightly then back in, presumably why it's effective at holding the connection solidly. I can't quite work out why it won't go any further, because I can see the entire tip on the pin now on both sides but it just won't move.

Hey ho, when I need it I'll give it a proper whack with the mallet. Good to know it's not just me though!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I tried to start my P80 washer yesterday, I can't send my video in cos your Web support is not receiving emails!

Mike Neilson.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Mikesphotaes said:


> I tried to start my P80 washer yesterday, I can't send my video in cos your Web support is not receiving emails!
> 
> Mike Neilson.


What's the issue your having with it? As that unit is known for blowing fuses.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Ste T said:


> What's the issue your having with it? As that unit is known for blowing fuses.


Replaced the fuse and everything is well with the world.

Didn't think a 13 amp fuse would blow like that!

Many thanks indeed to you, I had just about given up with it!

Mike Neilson.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Replaced the fuse and everything is well with the world.
> 
> Didn't think a 13 amp fuse would blow like that!
> 
> ...


Not looking to teach you to suck eggs but you know about the depressing the trigger before turning the power on to avoid a power surge don’t you..?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> Not looking to teach you to suck eggs but you know about the depressing the trigger before turning the power on to avoid a power surge don’t you..?


Yes, I do know that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Guys, don’t hit the u pin with a hammer.

use a set of grips / vice / something more gentle than a hammer!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Guys, don’t hit the u pin with a hammer.
> 
> use a set of grips / vice / something more gentle than a hammer!


Tried that, no joy. Soft faced mallet got it far enough but still not entirely in.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

MagpieRH said:


> Which bit was missing? Mine was all in a single box, and the pin was in the plastic bag attached to the telescopic lance. I still haven't managed to get the pin all the way in, but it certainly ain't coming out in a hurry! I did have to file the connector a little because there were a couple of stray bits of plastic from the moulding that were stopping the pin going through easily, but it's just a very snug fit I think and I didn't want to change that so I've left it a little proud for now.
> 
> From the looks of it, after 5 years you just need to buy the service kit and use that, then you can claim a further 5 years' warranty. That's a pretty good deal



It was the U pin that was missing out of the fixtures bag. AVA sent me one straight away.

Still very impressed with the machine overall. 

Only part I would critisise would be the patio cleaner as the plastic shroud seems very thin and light weight and not at all commercial like the rest of the machine. Other than that, very happy user overall.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

MagpieRH said:


> Tried that, no joy. Soft faced mallet got it far enough but still not entirely in.


I managed to push mine in but yes it doesn't go in all the way. Think that's normal.


----------



## CitizenSlide (6 mo ago)

@AVAofNorway are you planning any further promotions? It’s unclear which to choose between the Evolution, Master and Smart series, apart from the aesthetics of each. Your recent promotion would have helped me chose the Evolution P60, but now I guess the cheaper Smart P60 is the one to go for.. 

Any insights to share over which to choose. Space isn’t a priority.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

CitizenSlide said:


> @AVAofNorway are you planning any further promotions? It’s unclear which to choose between the Evolution, Master and Smart series, apart from the aesthetics of each. Your recent promotion would have helped me chose the Evolution P60, but now I guess the cheaper Smart P60 is the one to go for..
> 
> Any insights to share over which to choose. Space isn’t a priority.


I got a P60 master in their promotion last month, very pleased with it so far. It seems exceedingly well made (and well thought out).
The only criticism I would level is that I wish it came with a 10m hose as standard, I would have been happy to pay more at point of purchase. Instead I have to basically throw the supplied hose away as its not quite long enough and replace it. And their replacement hoses prices are a bit sharp TBH.


----------



## CitizenSlide (6 mo ago)

Yes the 8m hose does seem a slight oversight. 10 metres would have been so easy to include from the get go and then let people choose to upgrade to a 15 of 20 metre hose if they need to work on several cars at the same time.


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Interested in a p50 or p60 if an offers due might hang out a week or two before hitting the button 

What’s everyone’s thoughts on these over a K5 or direct hoses commercial 7 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I previously had a Nilfisk E140 and had to replace the hose with an aftermarket flexible rubber one as it was so difficult to wind up, further whilst the pump was reliable I went through about 2 different lances as they were always leaking, over a 4-5yr period.

I purchased a P60 about 2 months ago, so far it has been very reliable. I used it for about 5 hours non-stop to clean all my block paved driveway with the turbo lance. It's as good as any professional driveway setup imho.

The lance is good, no issues, but I wish you could store it vertically, instead you're supposed to lay it horizontally across the top and it's annoying in the garage.

The big plus is the hose, it's professional quality and winds up like a dream with their special guide. Power on the washer is really good, I would rate it higher than a Nilfisik.

Time will tell how long the lance lasts, oh and the snowfoam attachment is not that useful as it seems to suck in a very high ratio of detergent to water so you barely get around a car with it filled up. 

Overall, I highly recommend.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

david_h said:


> Time will tell how long the lance lasts, oh and the snowfoam attachment is not that useful as it seems to suck in a very high ratio of detergent to water so you barely get around a car with it filled up.


I've only used the snowfoam lance once so far, I actually thought it seemed quite good (coming from a cheapy EZ one), although it does take some careful fine tuning as you said to not suck in all the detergent in one big fat slurp!


----------



## CitizenSlide (6 mo ago)

Has anyone found an adapter that would allow the high-pressure turbo nozzle to be attached directly to the stubby gun? The collar of the turbo nozzle matches the standard Karcher fitting of my foam cannon, which is shorter than the vario nozzle. 

I would like to attach my foam cannon directly to the gun, rather than having to first attach the lance. Surely someone must have solved this problem?


----------



## Zurdo666 (May 25, 2018)

CitizenSlide said:


> Has anyone found an adapter that would allow the high-pressure turbo nozzle to be attached directly to the stubby gun? The collar of the turbo nozzle matches the standard Karcher fitting of my foam cannon, which is shorter than the vario nozzle.
> 
> I would like to attach my foam cannon directly to the gun, rather than having to first attach the lance. Surely someone must have solved this problem?


I think not being able to attach the turbo nozzle directly is a sort of safety feature by AVA.
My AVA foam cannon does attach directly with no problems.


----------



## CitizenSlide (6 mo ago)

Zurdo666 said:


> I think not being able to attach the turbo nozzle directly is a sort of safety feature by AVA.
> My AVA foam cannon does attach directly with no problems.


Yep, I realise why they’ve chosen to limit the connectors, but my foam cannon is much better than the one supplied by Ava, hence I would prefer to use it on the stubby gun rather than connected via the lance.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

My foam canon does attach directly to the gun without a lance.


----------

